# TTF GUN DOG ROD Update & Contest



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

*TTF Gun Dog Rods* are headed to Academy Sports + Outdoors and www.academy.com today:cheers:..Retail will be $99.99

As a way to give back to 2Cool for the awesome support...we'll have one more contest to celebrate the release of *TTF Gun Dog Rods*.

*Pick a number between 0-1000 .... Closest or Exact (2) Picks without going over the winning number wins...You can only pick 1 time ...ties go to the first 2Cool members to pick their numbers first. We will post the winning number Monday Nov. 14 Night. *

*2 Lucky Winners* will be able to choose *1 Gun Dog Casting Model Rod* each ... check out Ad above.....Spinning has already sold out

Good luck....Remember Christmas is right around the corner....a New *TTF Gun Dog Rod* would make a great gift for your favorite angler.

TTF


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

743


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

444


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

225


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

129


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

368


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

14


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

326


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

870


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

681


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

704


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

865


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

557


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

524


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

437


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

369


----------



## BadCo (May 16, 2011)

950


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

769


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

13


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

265


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

800


----------



## novicissitude (Jan 24, 2007)

823


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

90


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

412...hopefully your kiddo comes through for me.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

723


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

626


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

375


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

389


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

234


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What is the action on these rods? Looking at the name I am guessing light action and fast tip to work the top water baits????

Question? When are you going to come out with your corky type of baits? That is about the only bait market that you are not in. 
Jim

How about each child doing a number to spread out the wealth?


466


----------



## linwunhao (Nov 11, 2008)

575


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

325


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

387


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

333


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

687


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

727


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

114


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

420


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

621


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

124


----------



## BigBurg (Sep 8, 2011)

130


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

452


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

386


----------



## lpzfishinmaniac (Jul 24, 2007)

736


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

763


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

1


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

111


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

83


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

101


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

239


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

444


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

811


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

642


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

246


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

*Ttf rod*

345


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

666


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

243


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

500


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

303


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

318


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

721


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

007


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

246


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

777


----------



## brett1101 (Aug 22, 2011)

206


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

596....fingers crossed! Lol


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

212


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*32*

32........inch trout on a TTF Gun Dog Rod!


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

753


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

811


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

401


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

10


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

291


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

*50*


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

233


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*454*_


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

513


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

286


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

769


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

482


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

686 

-hook


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

790


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

69


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

169


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

417 should do it this time

Remember to search for you r number to make sure it has not been taken..


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

366


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

257


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

247

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

751


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

623


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

528


----------



## Txscbr (Jul 27, 2010)

632


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

437


----------



## ILIKEHOOTERS (May 29, 2011)

420


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*New rod*

945


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

558


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

88


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

127


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

300 Is my number ..... I posted 1987 figured out immediately I had gone over.


----------



## BadCo (May 16, 2011)

950


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

187


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

781


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

832


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

527


----------



## wadelane (May 5, 2011)

369


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

850


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

628


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

473


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

864


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

83


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

631


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

*My daughter said to pick*

48. Let's see.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

854


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

708


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

511


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

701


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

205


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

470


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*contest*

331


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

693


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

678


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

420


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

350


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

483


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

337


----------



## rsj7855 (Mar 29, 2011)

596


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

363


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

157


----------



## flatsfisher09 (Jul 8, 2009)

328


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

628


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

484


----------



## zu71whit (Nov 13, 2009)

865


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

*211*

211


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

*contest*

523


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

279


----------



## pinche perro (Jun 5, 2010)

13


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

749


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

2


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

11


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

592


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

892


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

222



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txfish93 (Apr 25, 2011)

999


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

111


----------



## specslayer (Nov 5, 2011)

574


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

421


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

1


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

357


----------



## phillip koenning (Mar 20, 2008)

427


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

616


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

76


----------



## 152fishincrew (May 10, 2011)

555


----------



## biggen63 (Aug 10, 2011)

930


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

*808*


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

712


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

864


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

361


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

210


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

333


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

111


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

27


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

323


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

111


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

*658*

658


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

824


----------



## fishingo3 (May 26, 2004)

999


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

569


----------



## 2salty (Jul 8, 2010)

531


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

301


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

666


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

682

Thanks


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

864


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

4


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

235 Thanks!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

646


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

217


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

5


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

17


----------



## redfish5469 (Jul 15, 2005)

845


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

787


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

222


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

*623*

623


----------



## Brghunter (Oct 23, 2011)

111


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

345


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

836


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

911


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

653


----------



## Captain Allen Farge (Jul 6, 2010)

999


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

757


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

325


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

818


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

264 my lucky number. i'll take the 7' trout&red baitcaster.
thank you!!!!


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

475


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

623


----------



## jhare86 (Dec 8, 2007)

442


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

864


----------



## tjaracz1 (Jun 28, 2011)

625


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

423


----------



## willg (Apr 1, 2011)

423


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

723 Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

#66 and yes I want the 6'-6" wader 

Thanks TTF!

Happy Fishin'
chicken


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

31


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

This contest ends tonight. Good luck!!!

TTF


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

333


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

9


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

717


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

121


----------



## cjrsktr (Jun 18, 2009)

462


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

618


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

927


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I could have sworn I already entered, but I searched and don't see myself in this thread!

Let's try 437

T-BONE


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

how about 864


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> *TTF Gun Dog Rods* are headed to Academy Sports + Outdoors and www.academy.com today:cheers:..Retail will be $99.99
> 
> As a way to give back to 2Cool for the awesome support...we'll have one more contest to celebrate the release of *TTF Gun Dog Rods*.
> 
> ...


427 is the winning #...we'll confirm winners in the AM

Thanks, TTF


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, maybe next time... Lol


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree, thanks for the chance.

-hook


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

tpool said:


> I could have sworn I already entered, but I searched and don't see myself in this thread!
> 
> Let's try 437
> 
> T-BONE


LOL just off by 10!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

So the number picker is going with a classic engine scheme...427 big block V8 engine (7.0L) 

Put me down for 350 on the next contest.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

****(412) so close yet so far away there are a couple of 420's.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

*Winners:*

427....Pick 149 *phillip koenning*

423....Pick 198 *Fish Guts*

Please PM us for more information*.*

Choose one of these Casting Model Rods

*Gun Dog Master Hunter 6'6 ML "Wader" Rod *

*Gun Dog Cast & Blast 6'9" MLXF "Tops & Tails"*

*Gun Dog Stickman 7' Med Fast "Trout/Reds" Rod*

*Gun Dog Gunners Up 7'6" Med Fast "Trout/Reds" Rod*

Thanks,

TTF

*PS: TTF Gun Dog Rods will be on Academy's Rod Racks this or next week*


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh well, I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed. I won a Zebco Combo from Montgomery Wards *45 freakin years ago! *


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for another 2cool contest TTF!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> Thanks for another 2cool contest TTF!


 X2!thanks TTF for all you do!!!


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

743


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

546


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I see the short bus is running late again lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> I see the short bus is running late again lol


 LMAO!!! where is the picture that you put up in the last contest when people were doing this??:spineyes:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd post it but it's pointless, lmao. 

427


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Come on do it its funny!!!
427!!Why are you on invivible mode?


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Come on do it its funny!!!
> 427!!Why are you on invivible mode?


:spineyes:


----------

